# I'm thinking about getting rid of my Tahoe



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It has been a great vehicle - has 140,000 miles & doesn't burn oil - Had to get a new (used) rear end about a year ago & got a Posi-traction so it has real time 3 wheel drive :roll:

But it only gets 12 mpg it is going to cost me $50 a week April to Nov & it is usually just me riding in it & Valkyrie & all my junk - tools etc - My wife & kids all bring their own cars & come over later some times 5 vehicles :roll:

I still want room & better mileage 20 mpg would save me $100 a month

& I rarely really need FWD anymore - Front wheel dr is OK on snow & ice & I don't scout & cover anywhere near the territory I once did - I don't haul my big boat or camper (have a tractor to put it in & take out) & the camper is 37' :lol:

But I will pull a smaller trailer & duck boat

I looked at a Pontiac Montana (suppose to get 19 city & 25 hwy ???- I know its a mini Van but not completely a soccer mom vehicle :roll: (just like the Subaru Outback isn't a station wagon) :lol: But I don't know if I care any more ??? Comfort & MPG & cargo room are more important ??? & these little vans are priced right & there are lots of em :huh:

& NO WAY am I going to shell out 25 to 35 grand for a vehicle - I always buy a few yrs old & put on about 100,000 miles - Never been a real car ***** :wink: at least since I got married & sold my 72 challenger 340 4 spd :crybaby:

I kinda like that little Honda Element (looks like a mini Hummer)

I suppose next I'll just be a bird watcher & will have to have that Subaru outback LL Bean edition :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

One Marty Stouffer is enuff!! dd:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I drove American all my life (F350 crew cab diesel) until a couple years ago now I have a Toyota tacoma xtended cab 4 cyclinder automatic 2wd goes anywhere I want to go, hauls my duck boat no problem. 24.5 miles per gallon allaround driveing (read lots of stop and go traffic) can and regularly do haul up to 850lb machines in back. Absolutely no problems I change the oil every 3-4 thousand and its still clean on the dipstick! You can buy them new for around 15. Im thinking about trading it in for the crew cab version which are 19 new around here.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Good idea. Buy a Ford. :lol: Just kidding. Get whatever meets your needs. I'm a hardcore Ford man, I'll never buy anything else. I hear you about gas cost. The last time I filled up I got 11.3 mpg, thats with a 2000 F-150. I couldn't believe it when I put 20 gallons in and it cost me $30. A full tank is 25 gallons. I'll have to take it a little easier on the gas pedal.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You can't sell the Fetchmobile! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The money I'll save on gas this year will pay for a couple of hunting trips but sometimes I do miss the F -350. I have a buddy thats driving a diesel VW averages about 50 mpg he's on a expense accout and his mileage is buying his vw, his truck, and paying for the fuel in the VW!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I love my toyota 4x4. I get good mileage but with the four cylinder manual transmission I don't have the power my old man's Tundra has. Those are sweet rigs. But spendy.  Give and take I guess, power or mileage??? :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

What kind you got Goldy ??? & what mileage ???

You know I have never owned a pickup truck in my life - well I did have a small toyota pickup 76 but it had a topper on it I never took off - I remember insulating the back bed & carpeting it & put in a rear heater & had sleeping bags & bean bag chairs back there - so the young folks would be comfortable - I never rode back there but I can remember some fighting to on the way home from long trips to ride back there - where they used to fight over who was going to ride up front :lol:

I'll have to look at Toyota Pickups again 20 to 25 mpg huh ???

2-0 Notre Dame :beer: after 1 :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fetch like I said I average 24.5 mpg and I drive in a lot of city traffic and have an automatic because of the city driving you would easily get 25 mpg with a 4x4 4 cylinder stick I have a buddy who swears he gets 27 on the hwy. If you have to haul more than 2 people a long way get the crew cab get a xtended cab if you only need room in the cab for a dog or some luggage. This is the only vehicle I've ever had that has not given me a single problem I'm sold on Toyota. 
I wouldn't haul my dog or kids in a topper unless it had a hell of a lot of ventilation many of have died from carbon monoxide poisoning. 
To be honest the 4 cylinder is ok and a breeze to change oil everything is really easyto get at but if you have to tow anything its a dog. I can tow my boat a 70 but my boat is a Gheenoe which is really just a wide canoe so it doesn't weigh much. They claim a 5000 lb tow rating but I doubt it. 
I've been thinking about trading in for the crew cab but I don't think the 4 cylinder is avaiable in a crew cab 4x4 with the 6 cylinder mpg is 20 hwy 19 city which isn't too bad


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BobM

I recently went from 30 mpg in a Toyota Avalon to a Tahoe, that hurts. I do get 17 to 18 in the new Tahoe so I suppose I shouldn't complain. My son is thinking about a mini van. He doesn't want to look like a soccer mom either, but with two kids and the mileage they get they are simply to tempting. You know, a used mini van is not a bad idea. The resale is poor so let someone else take the beating for the first two years. I think a 2001 or 2002 would be great. You don't have to worry about abuse a teenager would not be caught dead driving one. I have not seen a beat up mini van until they are five or six years old. Not unless they have three rug rats and two dogs chewing up the interior.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah the extended cab Tundra is good for gear but not so much for passengers. If you want the passenger pickup get the Tundra Crew cab (4 door). I sat in the back seat of one of these rigs and wished my recliner at home was that comfortable. :lol: You won't like the sticker however. $34,000 for the loaded leather package (my choice). 17 mpg. I slapped a topper on my truck instead. :lol: But I see myself in one of them baby's someday. 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tudras are advertised at 24000 down here doubt they have leather though. I'd rather have a Tacoma for hunting if I didn't need to tow anything heavy


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bob; I've got the "95" truck. Tacoma came out the half year later. It's kinda Tricky when I have to order anything for the truck, that same year the tacoma came out does wonders for the books. :lol: I couldn't afford the extended cab package back then but I still love it. I'm in for the long haul with this one. $24,000 could be close to what tundra's are here too but for that I still think you need to buy the engine for it. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tundra crew cabs are 24000 down here. We have a lot of Toyota dealers ( about 15 or 20 dealers in a 50 mile radius) so I think the competition is pretty fierce. I was going to keep my tacoma its a 2001 forever too but I really need four doors and a back seat. 5 kids kids still at home although the oldest is 18 and into his own truck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Fetch you get rid of that Chevy junk and buy a Toyota yet or are you waiting for gas to come down? :lol: If you get a Toyota be careful driving it until your neck gets strong enough to handle the accelleration :lol:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I got a 1990 Jimmy (old body style) with 187,000 miles on it. All thats been done is the front driveshaft was rebuilt. It has a 350 FI engine, and that crappy 3 speed with overdrive auto tran.....Can't believe my tranny is still going?.......... I recently repainted it and put on some new wheels. mabeye good for another 187,000 for all I know! lol Tough to beat a chevy for the amount of miles you can put on them .........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a 1986 C-10 that has 345,000 miles on it 305 three speed auto. I have the trans rebuilt about every 80 thousand but the engine is original and still runs good especially since my high school age son has been driving it for the last two years. It was babied until he started using it. Your right the old chevy pushrod engines are very durable.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I was in a similar spot 3 years ago, didn't really want a family van but needed some room and better as mileage. Ended up with a Grand Prix.
Has worked out pretty well, enough room for me and two labs. Mileage is about 28 highway and 23 or so in city. Trunk has a little door that opens to the passenger compartment so I can carry 10' pipe or 2x4's. Has plenty of power with a 6 cylinder and only cost about 10-11k used. Still have a 4x4 but it only gets used for towing the boat or if the snow gets deep. Last two years I've used the car for all my pheasant hunting.


----------

